

Casual APIs - kevingoslar
http://blog.originate.com/blog/2014/06/26/casual-apis

======
kilovoltaire
This is basically the second half of the Robustness Principle[1]:

    
    
      Be conservative in what you do, be liberal in what you accept from others.
    

If you use both halves things get even better. For example this is why digital
electronics work — circuits are forgiving about the voltage ranges of their
inputs but very precise about their outputs.

It's also a nice way to live life :'(

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_principle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_principle)

